# Purchase Craftsman 24" with B&S 1150



## nitehawk55 (Sep 9, 2021)

Spotted this in my local Kijiji and it had just been listed . One owner with very light use , I had got a nice used Toro 724 QZE but my road is a busy 4 lane road and the EOD stuff can get really nasty so I kept looking for a 2 stage an d I think this will be great for the tough stuff if I need it.
I paid for it but I have a friend with a pick-up that's going to help me get it in a day or 2 and I'll try get some pics up.
Is the 1150 engine solid and I'm guessing 8-9HP?
Model is 944.529204


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Congrats on your blower.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 9, 2021)

Thanks , I got it for $400 and as I said very light use , it's almost new looking so I expect it's should last quite a while.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

The 1150 is probably more like 7.5HP ..... JMO


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

I agree, about 7 to 8 hp


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 9, 2021)

7-8 is enough , I would think it's closer to 8 since other 250cc are rated around there . I thought it was 11.5 at first then I realised that was the torque rating/engine series....lol.
Be pretty sweet on a 24" machine! I get it home tomorrow and will give it a good going over , grease the axles , make sure the augers on the shaft are lubed well....etc. 
It's pretty much a copy of my old Poulan pro with all the chute controls on the handle which I always liked.

I should be all set now , I have the Toro 721 as well and a 7HP Yard Works SS which I'm not sure what I'll do with yet , probably resell it once the snow flies and people are going nuts looking for a machine. 
Zig , I still have to look over that old Lawn boy sno Boy I got a couple weeks ago , it's definately in nice shape and I would like to try it out just to see how well it works.
Next year I would like to repaint it and maybe get decals for it . Not sure of the year but I'm guessing it's and earlier one from 1959-1961.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 9, 2021)

Oneacer said:


> The 1150 is probably more like 7.5HP ..... JMO


How do these 1150 engines stand up , pretty reliable ? Any known issues to watch for ??


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

I ran the math in three spots on thier power curve 6.9 hp...which isn't shabby at all

Sent from my SM-A115U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

How about some pics of the sno boy, it will be an interesting project for sure and shouldn't take up much floor space.

250cc on a 24" machine will definitely get the job done.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

lock tight the yellow plugs to the block or the engine may go kablooey lol. my 1150 tried this winter. luckily i saw the plug fly off and shut the machine down pretty quick. i know i have seen many people selling parts off blown up briggs engines and i would assume this may be why. it made a pretty big mess pretty quick.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@Crazzy,

Wow, In all my years, I have never had an oil plug come off from any of my equipment ... interesting. .... yeah, spewing out oil would not only be a mess, but would trash the engine in real short order.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 9, 2021)

Ziggy65 said:


> How about some pics of the sno boy, it will be an interesting project for sure and shouldn't take up much floor space.
> 
> 250cc on a 24" machine will definitely get the job done.


I'll have to get those pics and others.....patience 
I'm sure it will do fine , not the 10.5 TEC snowking I had on my 27" Poulan but it will be a lighter machine and that suits me.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 9, 2021)

crazzywolfie said:


> lock tight the yellow plugs to the block or the engine may go kablooey lol. my 1150 tried this winter. luckily i saw the plug fly off and shut the machine down pretty quick. i know i have seen many people selling parts off blown up briggs engines and i would assume this may be why. it made a pretty big mess pretty quick.
> View attachment 181094


I've never seen that before either , thanks for the heads up I will make sure they don't get loose.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Good luck with the new machine.
local Kijiji ............I had to look that up, never heard of it before. 
I see that it is like a Craigslist selling/buying site. 

Actually *kijiji* is a Swahili word *meaning* 'village'. It's a diminutive form of the word mji, which *means* 'town'.
Swahili? lol


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 9, 2021)

Yes much the same as Craigslist and I think you have the meaning of the word correct . It's actually owned by Ebay , I'm surprised it has not been available it the US.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 9, 2021)

Got it home and looked it over , it is in real good shape , a few spots of rust in the usual places but overall very good . 
One big surprise was it doesn't have a throttle , it is a factory set speed. Another was it has steering control , I didn't notice when I looked at it as the lighting wasn't the best so that's a bonus.
Going out to service it more and get to know it better , it's quite a machine


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

so are we going to get some pics?


Oneacer said:


> Wow, In all my years, I have never had an oil plug come off from any of my equipment ... interesting. .... yeah, spewing out oil would not only be a mess, but would trash the engine in real short order.


pretty sure it is a common issue with briggs engines and they may have even got rid of these plastic plugs on the newer engines. the scarier part is i have never touched those plugs so the fact after 2 or more years with no issues it randomly vibrates loose and shoots off the engine is not good. with the dipstick tube you don't need those plugs.


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

Have seen a few Canadian Craftsman models around with Briggs engines and a plastic geared transmission. Very hard to find parts look ups for them with Craftsman CA model numbers (I couldn't find yours), hopefully yours is friction wheel setup.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 9, 2021)

oneboltshort said:


> Have seen a few Canadian Craftsman models around with Briggs engines and a plastic geared transmission. Very hard to find parts look ups for them with Craftsman CA model numbers (I couldn't find yours), hopefully yours is friction wheel setup.


Yes friction wheel so this one is OK.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 9, 2021)

crazzywolfie said:


> so are we going to get some pics?
> 
> pretty sure it is a common issue with briggs engines and they may have even got rid of these plastic plugs on the newer engines. the scarier part is i have never touched those plugs so the fact after 2 or more years with no issues it randomly vibrates loose and shoots off the engine is not good. with the dipstick tube you don't need those plugs.


Mine are tight , I tried to tighten them but they didn't move so I left them thinking maybe they already have some locking solution on them but I will check them regularly .
Took pics today , have to download them into the computer then put them on here which I hope works without a bunch of problems.😬


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 9, 2021)

Got pics l


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 9, 2021)

Anyone notice something that shouldn't be on the auger in this one ?


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 9, 2021)

Well that didn't work very well and I could only get a few to drop. I hate computers and the BS that goes along with them


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Both are very clean machines. The Craftsman hasn't seen much use.

Looks like a flat washer possibly used as a spacer on the longer shear bolt (if in fact it is a shear bolt). You should make sure both are the correct shear bolts for that machine.

I notice a lot of Grabber green machines and parts in the back ground


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 9, 2021)

Ziggy65 said:


> Both are very clean machines. The Craftsman hasn't seen much use.
> 
> Looks like a flat washer possibly used as a spacer on the longer shear bolt (if in fact it is a shear bolt). You should make sure both are the correct shear bolts for that machine.
> 
> I notice a lot of Grabber green machines and parts in the back ground


Yes quite a pile of LB mowers and parts. I couldn't get the pic of the Sno Boy to load , I'll try it again.
Yes you caught it , just a bolt used and I don't know why as there were 2 shear pins in the little tool box . Anyway since the pics I've greased the underside as needed , cleaned and greased the axles, changed the oil and lubed most of the cables and other needed mechanisms . I still have to remove shear pins , lube augers and raise the sliders just a bit , my drive has some uneven spots.
Added a shot of Seafoam to the bit of gas in the tank to flush the carb of any crap altho it runs great , I'll fill it with fresh non ethanol fuel .

Much have to be done to the steering assist ? Works great , never had it before but I think I'm going to like it !


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

make sure to keep the chute control cables lube. those things have a bad reputation for the control panels breaking when the cable start sticking or failing. pretty sure there is a video on youtube about those and how the parts needed to repair them are back ordered. i am personally not a huge fan of those machines. i am pretty sure they even have shear pins on the impeller.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 9, 2021)

I looked at the Sno Boy yesterday and no spark so it's likely the points need a clean which is most common it they sit . Other than that it should run ok. I do want to try it in the snow.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 9, 2021)




----------

